# Circulation pumps for a 15 gallon.



## stan71 (Mar 11, 2014)

Been looking at some pumps to help with some algae issues in my 15 gallon.I narrowed the list down to two the Hydor Koralia nano 240 or the Hydor pico evo.
Im just worried about buying a pump thats to strong most of the information I came across use the 240 in 20 gallon tanks.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I have a 240 and I think you'd be okay to use it. What sort of algae issues are you having?


----------



## stan71 (Mar 11, 2014)

AaronT said:


> I have a 240 and I think you'd be okay to use it. What sort of algae issues are you having?


Brown algae and blue green.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

stan71 said:


> Brown algae and blue green.


Is it a new setup? The brown algae tends to appear in newer setups and eventually goes away once the tank is cycled. It can also occur in a tank that has had the bacteria balance upset recently for one reason or another.

BGA is usually an imbalance in N to P ratios. Try dosing a little more nitrogen and see if that helps. Erythromycin will eliminate it for good.


----------



## stan71 (Mar 11, 2014)

The tank is about two months old. Also checked my nitrates level and it was 0 could that be a problem?



Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie 1 (Aug 24, 2007)

stan71 said:


> The tank is about two months old. Also checked my nitrates level and it was 0 could that be a problem?
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Low Nitrates can be a cause of BGA, how old is your test kit? are you adding fertilizers to the tank? if so what & how much?
I agree with Aaron, the 240 would be fine.
Regards


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

stan71 said:


> The tank is about two months old. Also checked my nitrates level and it was 0 could that be a problem?
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


If phosphate levels are not also zero then it becomes a problem. Try dosing some N.


----------



## stan71 (Mar 11, 2014)

I might have a bacteria imbalance I think, I used a piece of shrimp to cycle the tank won't do that again. 
I looked at my test kit its a API master kit the expiration date is 2018 and I add Aqueon Co2 Booster everyday,plus Aqueon plant food weekly.Also I did add Flourish Root Tabs about two months ago.
Im going to order the 240 pump from Amazon tonight the erythromycin will be my last resort.


----------



## stan71 (Mar 11, 2014)

AaronT said:


> If phosphate levels are not also zero then it becomes a problem. Try dosing some N.


How do I check for phosphates?


----------



## stan71 (Mar 11, 2014)

Installed the pump yesterday works great got some flow around the tank now the fish seem to enjoy the current especially the ottos.


----------



## stan71 (Mar 11, 2014)

stan71 said:


> How do I check for phosphates?


Found a test kit diddnt even know they had one for phosphates felt pretty stupid post that question.


----------

